# Escambia 12-24-12



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Me and a buddy hit the water Monday morning to play in the rain, and it was worth it. Between 7ish and 12:30 ish, we boated 20-25 Bass with 15 or so being keepers. The biggest was around 3LBS. The rain was not as bad as we thought it was going to be. We only got rained on hard at about 11:15 or so.The rest of the time was sporadic sprinkles. The sun came out just intime for us to dry out a little bit and go home. It was a good day overall. The water temp was 51 degrees with muddy conditions. All fish were caught on plastics. On a side note I hope the water and weather stays cool long enough to actually set up a good spawn this year.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks wishin for the bountiful report.
catch 'em up.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

What lures were you using to get the Bass?

NJD


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang that's a good day. Were you catching them in the river or in the creeks? I was out there last Friday and we caught a few bass and some specks as well. Most of our fish were caught in the river - only caught 1 in the creeks


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

every fish was caught in a creek on soft plastics


----------

